# Does graduating from a culinary school matter?



## jnjsqr (Sep 8, 2011)

Tomorrow I graduate from FCI with dean's list, outstanding service and attendance honors. I have worked extremely hard for this the past 6 months and have the dehydration and lack of sleep to prove it. 

I know a job will be very hard, especially in the career industry but it seems I was working so hard for these distinctions to set me apart from the ones that are just there bc they can pay the tuition. 

My seriousness rubbed people the wrong way and I was not a friend but I was serious, passionate, had a "good attitude" and was constantly smiling bc I just love being in the kitchen. It almost seems to fault me bc I was so serious and focused on the food over shmoozing during service/class.

Was it worth it? Does it even matter in the long run?


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Let me try to answer your question in the Socratic method, by turning your question back on you. You asked: Does it even matter in the long run?

So, let me ask you: Does it even matter TO YOU in the long run?

And therein lies your answer. Right?


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

It matters a great deal to some people's careers, matters somewhat to others; and not at all to the remainder.  

What it will mean to you depends a lot on where you get your first (or first few) jobs, and -- to some extent -- on how well you do there.  Some kitchens only want culinary school graduates; so if you start in one of those, your education will have made ALL the difference; and if that first job shapes the rest of your working life...  

On the other hand, if you go to work at your uncle's restaurant and cook the family menu for the next five years; or a corporate-chain and they train you to cook the company menu, then culinary school won't have made much difference at all. 

BDL


----------



## jnjsqr (Sep 8, 2011)

Jim: Of course it matters to me. My question was, does it matter to see those things on a piece of paper to future employers. I know I will most definitely have to do a trail, but will they offer me that trail over others after they read those things on that piece of paper.

Boar_D_Laze: I think that's the thing, it all depends on where I want to take these papers and get a foot in the door. A few people in my class already had starting jobs lined up prior to our final at some pretty top places, and they did not have the recognitions (nerd awards I call them lol) that I do. It almost rubs me the wrong way and gives me hope at the same time. If that makes sense.

How would you suggest in taking the next step. There is a career services part of the school but I also want to do my own foot work. It seems a lot of places are "always looking for people" and I kinda don't want to go to somewhere that simply needs anyone. Any advice on that front?


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

Hello. I'll try to answer my best, including my standard opinion. _*LOL*_, for whatever that's worth. I went to the _CIA_. That helped get me _in_ a lot of doors. After I was in, it didn't mean much. I either did the job or was _shown_ the door. _NO_, I was never shown the door, but all my _CIA_ coolness didn't matter if I couldn't pull my share. Now as it is, all the best stuff I got from school is in my head, not in my hands/fingers. I know stuff, but I learned my skills OTJ. My _"in my head stuff"_ makes me who I am, it's my character. I wouldn't trade that for anything, but I probably wouldn't go back again because of the price. Today there are so many Jr.Colleges/Community Colleges/Trade Schools that are really good, for fractions of the cost. I would also learn how to speak Spanish.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

I have found that some employers will not hire a student with no practical experience. Additionally. some employers insist on a degree. I think it is a matter of finding the right fit. From there, a track record of work experience with a footing in formal education should prove to serve you well.


----------

